# كثير منكم يقول الله موجود فى كل مكان فماذا يعنى هذا النص



## mowafee (16 مارس 2011)

*كثير منكم يقول الله موجود فى كل مكان فماذا يعنى
 هذا النص 23 ( 8 : 10 ) 

   ( 8 واما انتم فلا تدعوا سيدي لان معلمكم واحد المسيح وانتم جميعا اخوة. 9 ولا تدعوا لكم ابا على الارض لان اباكم واحد الذي في السموات. 10 ولا تدعوا معلمين لان معلمكم واحد المسيح )
*


----------



## أَمَة (16 مارس 2011)

أخي *موافي*

أنت تنقل ولا تعرف موضع الكلام الذي نقلته في الإنجيل.
حتى اسم الإنجيل مش مذكور فكيف نتوقع منك ان تفهم إذا كنت تسأل من خلال أفكار غيرك.

على كل حال ... الكلام الذي نقلته هو من إنجيل متى الأصحاح 23

لو قرأت الأصحاح - أو الفصل 23- لعرفت أن القصد من الكلام  ليس عن مكان الله بل عن موضوع مختلف كليا وهو تنبيه الناس الى طلب ملكوت الله بدلا من التذبذب لأصحاب المراكز الأرضية الرفيعة.  أضغط على إنجيل متى الأصحاح 23  وأقرأ بنفسك ولا تخاف.

*السماوات *ليست مكانا ماديا بل *تعني السمو = الإرتفاع الروحي.*

*الله ليس مادة ليكون محددا في مكان مادي.*

*الله روح لا يحده مكان ولا زمان.*


----------



## mowafee (16 مارس 2011)

طبعا انا عارف انه من انجيل متى بس دى غلطه غير مقصوده
أمه: بتقول ان انا بنسخ وقص والصق طبعا انا ما بعملش كده انا أه اقراء وابحث لكن فى الاخر بصيغ اسئلتى بطريقتى لان الاسئله المكرره جتلكو كتير فانا بحاول أجبها بطريقه تانيه
بس النص مقالش  ولا تدعو لكم ملكوت الله على الارض
****
حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع
****

على فكره لما بيرد كثير من الاعضاء بتشتت فبرد على خلاصة جميع الردود


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2011)

ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الله محصوراً في السماء بسبب وجوده فيها.
السماء لها معنين في الكتاب المقدس، الأول ما هو فوق الأرض و الآخر مكان روحي يُنسب لحضرة الله القدوس و الفرق بين الأرض إنها خربة و خاطئة و السماء طاهرة و مقدسة بحضرة الله.

النص الكريم ليس لتعيين مكان الله بل يخدم غرض آخر يفهمه من يفتح عقله للفهم.
الله غير محدود و لا وجود لأبعاد تحده، فهو يملأ الكل كما يذكر لنا النبي ارميا:
24 إِذَا اخْتَبَأَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي أَمَاكِنَ مُسْتَتِرَةٍ أَفَمَا أَرَاهُ  أَنَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَمَا أَمْلَأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ  يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ 

هذا المفهوم الكتابي يُنسب لله بمصطلح كلي الوجود  "Omnipresence" (كما هو كلي المعرفة و كلي القوة) و نصوص تأكيده هي بالعشرات عبر الكتاب المقدس بمختلف أسفاره.


----------



## تيمو (16 مارس 2011)

مراحب

هل تريد أن يكون البديل: 

لا تدعو لكم أباً لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السموات *والأرض وفي كل مكان*؟ 

أولاً. هذ يا زميلي سيوقع السامع بحيرة من هو هذا الأب. 

ثانياً. أين هو الله؟ فعلياً لم يُخطيء المسيح بوصفه أنه في السموات، يقول المسيح في مكان آخر: لا تحلفوا في السموات لأنها كرسي الله ... 

شكراً


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2011)

فعلا الله موجود فى كل مكان

يقول داود النبى فى المزمور 139 

أين اذهب من روحك ومن وجهك اين اهرب.
8  ان صعدت الى السموات فانت هناك.وان فرشت في الهاوية فها انت.
9  ان اخذت جناحي الصبح وسكنت في اقاصي البحر
10  فهناك ايضا تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك.
11  فقلت انما الظلمة تغشاني.فالليل يضيء حولي.
12  الظلمة ايضا لا تظلم لديك والليل مثل النهار  يضيء


----------



## apostle.paul (16 مارس 2011)

*يااستاذ موافى ممكن تقولى حدود سماء السماوات واين توجد سماء السماوات ماديا؟؟؟؟؟
الله كلى الوجود لا يوجد فى سماء مادية ابانا الذى فى السماوات يعنى يابانا الذى فوق كل الوجود مش معناها سماء مادية بالمعنى الحرفى 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 مارس 2011)

عندما نقول أبانا الذى فى السموات ، فإننا لا نعنى أنه محصور فى السموات وليس له علاقة بالأرض

طبعاً هذا تفكير قاصر - لا تؤاخذنى - ولكن تعنى أنه صاحب السمو 

هو العالى ، هو العلىُّ ، هو فوق الجميع 

فإن هذا التعبير يعنى التميز ، وليس الإنحصار فى مكان

بل إن سيادتك بهذا الإسلوب فى التفكير ، ستجعل مناداتنا له بلا قيمة ، إن كان معناها إنفصاله عنا ، فما دام منفصل عن عالمنا ، فإنه لن يسمعنا ولن يشعر بنا

فكلها تفكيرات مبنية على قصور ، مع أن لها منظر منطقى يبدو لصاحبها وكأنه منتهى العقل ، ولكنه منطق مخادع ، له صورة العقل وهو خالٍ منه ويتناقض معه 

لا تؤاخذنى فلست أقصد التجريح ، ولكنى أصف حالة عامة من التفكيرات التى لها منظر برَّاق ، بدون مضمون عقلى حقيقى ، لأنها تعتمد على مخادعة النفس ، بخطف نقطة من الموضوع وإهمال باقى النقاط المتعلقة بنفس الموضوع ، فتخرج بنتيجة خاطئة


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2011)

*حبيبي بعد الايات الاخري يمكن تفيدك
إن الرب هو الإله في السماء من فوق وعلى الأرض من أسفل ليس سواه"(تثنية 4: 39)
"هكذا قال الرب، السماوات كرسيي والأرض موطئ قدمي"(إشعياء 1:66)
" حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى، هناك أكون في وسطهم"(متى18: 20)*


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> طبعا انا عارف انه من انجيل متى بس دى غلطه غير مقصوده
> أمه: بتقول ان انا بنسخ وقص والصق طبعا انا ما بعملش كده انا أه اقراء وابحث لكن فى الاخر بصيغ اسئلتى بطريقتى لان الاسئله المكرره جتلكو كتير فانا بحاول أجبها بطريقه تانيه
> 
> على فكره لما بيرد كثير من الاعضاء بتشتت فبرد على خلاصة جميع الردود


 

شعرت بصدق كلامك اخ* موافي* ومبسوطة كثير انك مش تنسخ وتلصق، *وارجو أن تقبل إعتذاري.*

معك حق كثرة الردود تربك السائل أحيانا. 
انت خليك ضمن سؤالك اللي عاوز تفهمه واختار من الردود اللي تشعر انه كان الاقرب الى سؤالك وكمل مع ذلك الرد.

كلنا في الخدمة.

الرب يبارك فهمك وينور عقلك وقلبك. كلنا


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> بس النص مقالش ولا تدعو لكم ملكوت الله على الارض


 
هل قصدك تقول ان النص مقالش* ولا تدعوا لكم ابا على الارض لان اباكم واحد الذي في ملكوت الأرض ؟*

يا ريت ترد على سؤالي عشان ارد عليك.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 مارس 2011)

ليس لنا ههنا مدينة باقية ، لكننا ننظر العتيدة ، أى ما بعد يوم القيامة ، حيث تزول الأرض وسماؤها المادية ، ونحيا فى عالم الروح

ولكن ليس ذلك معناه أننا الآن خارج ملكوت الله ، لأن الرب قال : ملكوت الله داخلكم

فهذه التعبيرات لها معانى روحية

ولا يمكن فهما بالمقاييس المادية ، مثل مقياس الطول والعرض والمكان وأعلى وأسفل ...... إلخ


----------



## mowafee (19 مارس 2011)

*كتير منكم اختلف على معنى السماء لكن مش هو ده المقصود لأن المقصود فى النص اثبات وجود الله فى السماء ونفى وجوده على الارض وبهذا النفى يدخل المسيح عليه السلام ضمن هذا النفى  لأنه موجود على الارض وقت اعلانه هذا

متى 23 ( 8 : 10) 

 (8 واما انتم فلا تدعوا سيدي لان معلمكم واحد المسيح وانتم جميعا اخوة. 9 ولا تدعوا لكم ابا على الارض لان اباكم واحد الذي في السموات. 10 ولا تدعوا معلمين لان معلمكم واحد المسيح)


سفر التكوين 1:1

1 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.

تعريف السماء مكان عالى متسع غير محدود وهى ليست سماء واحده وأما السماء الدنيا منا ففيها وضع المجرات والشموس والاقمارو الكواكب والنجوم وغير ذلك فكل هذا لا يوضع فى الفراغ ويوجد فوقها ست سموات اخرى وجائت فى الكتاب المقدس بالافراد والجمع*


----------



## أَمَة (20 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> *كتير منكم اختلف على معنى السماء لكن مش هو ده المقصود لأن المقصود فى النص اثبات وجود الله فى السماء ونفى وجوده على الارض وبهذا النفى يدخل المسيح عليه السلام ضمن هذا النفى لأنه موجود على الارض وقت اعلانه هذا*





mowafee قال:


> *متى 23 ( 8 : 10) *
> 
> *(8 واما انتم فلا تدعوا سيدي لان معلمكم واحد المسيح وانتم جميعا اخوة. 9 ولا تدعوا لكم ابا على الارض لان اباكم واحد الذي في السموات. 10 ولا تدعوا معلمين لان معلمكم واحد المسيح)*
> 
> ...


 
الأخ *موافي*

ليس هكذا يُفْهَمُ الكتاب المقدس.

سأعطيك مثلا يقرب لك المفهوم. 
في حالة وجود قضية أمام المحكمة، يدرس القاضي الحكيم جميع أوراق القضية من الألف الى الياء فيربط الأحداث والأقوال والأفعال ببعض ليلم بكل جوانبها ويفهمها فهما بعيدا عن الخطأ.

أما اخونا المسلم العزيز يأتي بكلمة من هنا ومن هناك ويقول انه قرأ الكتاب المقدس الذي يحتاج المرء الى ثلاث سنين ليقرأه كاملا وبتأني. ويقرر ويحكم بأمور لا يعرفها بعكس ما يفعل القاضي الحكيم.

بعد كل الكلام تعود وتقول اننا اختلفنا على معنى السماء وفي الحقيقة نحن لم نختلف بل كل واحد عبر بطريقته لأننا لسنا ببغاوات نحفظ ونردد بدون فهم.

*ليس في النصوص التي ذكرتها إثباتا* على أن الله موجود في السماء فقط. *وكذلك ليس فيها إثبات ينفي وجوده على الأرض*. الإثبات هو في تفكيرك فقط لأنك لا تفهم الكتاب المقدس.

الأخت المباركة *مونيكا 57* *أثبتت لك من* كلام النبي داودفى المزمور 139 الذي يثبت *وجود الله في كل مكان*. اضغط على رقم مشاركتها مرة ثانية #*6* وأقرأ الرد مرة ثانية.

الأخ المبارك *Bob* *أثبت بآيات تدل على وجود الله في كل مكان* من سفر التثنية ومن النبي أشعيا الكبير ومن كلام السيد المسيح نفسه. وهذه مشاركته #*9* .

أما في مشاركتي هذه #*2* قد طلبت منك قراءة إنجيل متى الأصحاح 23 حيث وردت الآية المتمسك بها لترى سياق الحديث وتفهم معناها ولكنك خفت أن تقرأه بدليل أنك اتيت بآيات بعيدة كل البعد عن إنجيل متى لأنك تنقل بدون تفكير.

لقد غرس دينك الخوف من قراءة الإنجيل لمعرفته بقوة الحق في الإنجيل.


لو كانت السماء مادية 
لو الله موجود فقط في السماء
تكون قد جعلت الله أيضا مادة ومحدود ...... هكذا هي آلهة الأوثان ولا فرق بينها وبين الإله الذي حددته.
قال السيد المسيح:

35 *اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ* *وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. *

كذلك يقول يوحنا الرسول في سفر الرؤيا:

*1 ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ الأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَالْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ.*

هل لك ان تقول لي كيف تزول السماء إذا كانت مكانا ماديا يوجد فيه الأله؟ 

الم اقل لك في البداية:
ليس هكذا يُفْهَمُ الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*الأخ الفاضل

إثباتك لأنه ليس على الأرض ، هو إثبات خاطئ

فلو كنت من المسلمين أو من اليهود وأشباههم (والله أعلم) فإنك تعرف أن الله مالئ السماء والارض

بقى النص الذى بنيت عليه إثباتك الخاطئ

+++ فإنه يقول بعدم دعوة أب من الأرضيين للمؤمنين
+++ وهو فى ذلك لا يعنى أنه ليس لنا آباء جسديون (الذين ولدونا !!!)، مثلما يمكن أن تفهم بهذه الطريقة الحرفية القاصرة !!!

+++ بل يعنى أن تلاميذه لن يصيروا بعد أبناةً لأبوة الكهنوت اليهودى ، بل ستصبح لهم بنوية من نوع مختلف ، ستكون ناتجة عن الولادة الروحية الجديدة التى من الماء والروح مثلما ذكر فى يوحنا 3: 5 

+++ كما أنه لا يعنى بأن هذا الأب السماوى ينحصر فى الأرض ، مثلما إستنتجت بطريقتك القاصرة هذه
ولكنه يعقد المقارنة بين المنحصرين فى الأرض ، وبين العلىِّ الذى ليس مثله ، الذى يليق به وحده له لقب  : " السماوى "

+++ فإنه يعنى وجود آب سماوى واحد لنا ، إذ لا تليق هذه التسمية بغيره

++++++ فلا الكلام كان عن الأبوة بشكل مطلق ، ولا الكلام كان عن إنحصار الإبوة فى محيط السماء 

++ ربنا يخلق لك عيونا ، بدلاً من التى سبلها إبليس وأتباعه*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مارس 2011)

> *وبهذا النفى يدخل المسيح عليه السلام ضمن هذا النفى لأنه موجود على الارض وقت اعلانه هذا*



*يبدو ان معايرك متشقلبة لقلة دراستك .*
*هل تعرف ان المسيح اعلن مرارا ، انه ليس من الارض وانه من السماء .*

*بص الحوا ده بينه وبين اليهود *
*يوحنا 6*
32فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الْخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الْخُبْزَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، 33لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ». 34فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هذَا الْخُبْزَ». 35فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا. 36وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي، وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. 37كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ، وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا. 38لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 39وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. 40لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».
41فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ:«أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ». 42وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ، الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ؟ فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟» 

تعرف يا موافى تجاوب على السؤال اللى اليهود قالوه !!؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2011)

> *كتير منكم اختلف على معنى السماء لكن مش هو ده المقصود لأن المقصود فى النص اثبات وجود الله فى السماء ونفى وجوده على الارض *


*ياعزيزى دا نتاج ثقافة اسلامية انك مؤمن بان الله مستوى على عرش ولا يوجد فى اماكن قذرة زى التواليت مثلا فلا تفرض علينا الصورة الكارتونية اللى وضعتوها للاله
الرب الاله كل الوجود لا يحده زمن ومكان سرمدى فوق الزمان والمكان
مخاطبتنا لله فى السماوات مش مكان مادى له حدود مادية لكنه اعلان منا بسرمدية الاله انه فوق الزمان والمكان السماوات هنا مش مجرد مكان مادى ليه حدود ولا عروش بيستوى عليها الالهه 
وكما ان الاب فى السماوات هكذا الابن كائن فى حضن ابيه فى السماوات حتى وفى حالة اخلاء الذات هو كائن فى حضن ابيه ولم يزل *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2011)

*وَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ لَهُ بَيْتًا، لأَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَسَمَاءَ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُهُ! وَمَنْ أَنَا حَتَّى أَبْنِيَ لَهُ بَيْتًا إِلاَّ لِلإِيقَادِ أَمَامَهُ؟

** لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا مَعَ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ!
مفهوم ان وجود الله فى السماوات معلن من العهد القديم انه مش مجرد حدود مادية فهو اشارة لمسكن الله الازلى فوق الزمن السرمدى
كلمة سماوات **שָׁמַיִם
**1) heaven, heavens, sky*
*a) visible heavens, sky*
*1) as abode of the stars*
*2) as the visible universe, the sky, atmosphere, etc*
*b) Heaven (as the abode of God*​*ليها معنى السماء المنظورة سماء النجوم والكواكب 
*
*وليها معنى مسكن الله ** the abode of God** )*
*المعنى غير مقتصر على سماوات بحدود مادية 
*
*
*​


----------



## mowafee (20 مارس 2011)

*أشكر كل من ساهم بمشاركه ورد (  أمه و مكرم ذكى شنوده و ابن اللك و شمس الحق

أنا قرأت كل المشاركات وطبعا فى كلام مشترك ان الله هو العلى الذى لايحده زمان أومكان فكل هذا بحول الله وقوته وأخيرا استنتجت انكم تبنون كل ايمانكم على التفسير الكنسى والاباء الاوائل فقط  وليس بالنص حتى ان اختلفو أو أخطأو
 كلنا اجمعنا أن الله لا يحده مكان فلما حددتم الله داخل جسد المسيح ومن قبل داخل جسد السيده العذراءأشكر الجميع​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> *أشكر كل من ساهم بمشاركه ورد (  أمه و مكرم ذكى شنوده و ابن اللك و شمس الحق
> وأخيرا استنتجت انكم تبنون كل ايمانكم على التفسير الكنسى والاباء الاوائل فقط  وليس بالنص حتى ان اختلفو أو أخطأو
> كلنا اجمعنا أن الله لا يحده مكان فلما حددتم الله داخل جسد المسيح ومن قبل داخل جسد السيده العذراءأشكر الجميع​*



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

1--- شكراً على شكرك اللطيف

2-- لا ، لا نبنى فهمنا على ماهو خارج معنى النص الصريح

بل إننى لم أقرأ شرحاً من قبل عن هذه النقطة بالذات
بل إن هذا ما يقوله النص
ولا عيب فى أن الشروحات الآبائية تتفق فى فهمه هكذا
بل إن فهمنا وفهمهم المشترك ، لهو تاكيد على أن هذا هو ما يقوله النص بكل وضوح

وعلى أن من لم يفهمه هكذا ، يكون هو الذى لم يفهمه جيداً ، وليس العكس

3--- أما بخصوص إسقاطك لعبارة أننا نقول أن الله قد إنحصر فى بطن العذراء
فإنها مقولة غبية لا تتوقع من العقلاء أن يقولوها ، فكيف تقذفنا بها !!!!!!!!!!

كان الأولى بك أن تسألنا عما نقوله نحن بهذا الخصوص ، قبل قذفنا بهذه المقولة الغبية

فمن الشرف أن تسأل - حتى المتهم - قبل أن تنسب إليه إتهاماً


----------



## MAJI (20 مارس 2011)

*8 واما انتم فلا تدعوا سيدي لان معلمكم واحد المسيح وانتم جميعا اخوة. 9 ولا تدعوا لكم ابا على الارض لان اباكم واحد الذي في السموات. 10 ولا تدعوا معلمين لان معلمكم واحد المسيح )*
نعذر الاخ المسلم حين يسأل مثل هذا السؤال لان مفهومه عن المسيحية بعيييييدة عن المسيحية الحقيقية؟
هذه الايات خلاصتها وزبدتها
( انكم لا تعبدون إلا الهكم السماوي الواحد )
الذي هو سيدكم وهو معلمكم وهو اباكم 
اما ربطك لهذا الكلام مع وجود الهنا ونحن نقول ان المسيح هو الهنا المتجسد فسؤالك هو عن تحديد الهنا سواء في جسد المسيح او في رحم العذراء
وقد اجابوك الاخوة باستفاضة عن معنى السماوات 
وبرأيي ان الشئ الذي لاتدركه في الموضوع انه بوجود الهنا في المسيح هو موجود في كل مكان ايضا وفي نفس الوقت 
اشبهها لك بالصفات فهل الصفة تتجزأ؟
هل الصدق يتجزأ 
او الشهامة او العدالة او او 
فبنت الشهامة شهامة ايضا 
وابن الصدق هو صدق ايضا
فالمسيح حين قال هذه الايات لم ينف الوهيته لانه كان على الارض


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2011)

*التفسير الابائى والنص لاينفصلان 
الفرق بينا وبينكم انكوا بتتبنوا عقيدة بدون نص 
واحنا كل عقيدة مبنية على فكر كتابى 
سالت سؤال لا يساله طفلا فى المسيحية
كيف نحصر الله الغير محدود فى جسد المسيح المحدود
وانا هسالك سؤال قبل مجاوبك بالتفصيل
هل لما ظهر الله فى العهد القديم للانبياء والاباء هل انحصر الله الغير محدود بلاهوته فى هذا الظهور؟؟؟؟
لكن لفت نظرى كلمة غريبة
*


> *ان الله هو العلى الذى لايحده زمان أومكان *


*احنا بالفعل مؤمنين بسرمدية الرب الاله الفائقة للمكان والزمان
 انت لديك نصوص تقول كدا؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> *
> كلنا اجمعنا أن الله لا يحده مكان فلما حددتم الله داخل جسد المسيح ومن قبل داخل جسد السيده العذراء*


نحن لم نحد الله داخل جسد او داخل رحم. هذا التفكير الساقط هو تفكير إسلامي بحت و لا علاقة للعقيدة المسيحية به.


----------



## Basilius (20 مارس 2011)

نحن لم نُحد الله داخل جسد او حيز ما 
بل انت من تُحد من قدرات وقوه الطبيعه الالهيه التي لا تُحد ولا بالعقل البشري المخلوق


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> *أشكر كل من ساهم بمشاركه ورد ( أمه و مكرم ذكى شنوده و ابن اللك و شمس الحق*


 

العفو يا أخ *موافي*
لا شكر على واجب.



mowafee قال:


> *وأخيرا استنتجت انكم تبنون كل ايمانكم على التفسير الكنسى والاباء الاوائل فقط وليس بالنص حتى ان اختلفو أو أخطأو*


 
إستنتاجك هذا *جهلُ *ولا عتب عليك.

بس كلمة توضيح لكي تفهم معنى كلامي.
أنت فعلت مثل المسلمين الذين قالوا أن في الكنائس القبطية طلاسم عندما رأوا كتب الصلاة في اللغة القبطية.




mowafee قال:


> *أنا قرأت كل المشاركات وطبعا فى كلام مشترك ان الله هو العلى الذى لايحده زمان أومكان فكل هذا بحول الله وقوته*




إذا الله لا يحده زمان أو مكان *بحوله وقوته* كما قلتَ، فهل *حوله وقوته* محدودان؟




mowafee قال:


> *كلنا اجمعنا أن الله لا يحده مكان فلما حددتم الله داخل جسد المسيح ومن قبل داخل جسد السيده العذراء *


 
هل *حوله وقوته* غير قادران على عمل التجسد؟ إذا الله في نظركم محدود في قدراته كما قال الأخ باسيلوس في مشاركته.




Basilius قال:


> نحن لم نُحد الله داخل جسد او حيز ما
> بل انت من تُحد من قدرات وقوه الطبيعه الالهيه التي لا تُحد ولا بالعقل البشري المخلوق


 
إلهنا غير محدود وانت لا تعرفه وتصر على أن تعرفه كما تريد انت وليس كما يريد هو ... 

الفرصة أمامك لمعرفة الحق والحقيقة، ولك الحق بقبولها أو رفضها لأن مصيرك الأبدي في يدك وحدك.

الرب معك


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2011)

*أخي الحبيب أغرب ما في الموضوع عبارتك "كثير منكم يقول" وكأننا نعتمد على الاجتهاد أو على الإفتاء مثلاً !!!!!!!!!!!*
*نحن نأخذ الكتاب المقدس بجدة الروح لا بعتق الحرف ، وحتى تصل للقدرة على تقبل المفهوم المسيحي يجب أن تتيح لعقلك القليل من المجال لتقبل ذلك .*

*أما تفسير الآباء الأولين فهو غاية في الأهمية والتأكيد لأنه يظهر أن الإيمان منذ البدء هو هكذا ، وهذا ما آمنت به الكنيسة التي عاصرت رسل المسيح*

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## MAJI (21 مارس 2011)

اقتباس
*كثير منكم يقول الله موجود فى كل مكان فماذا يعنى هذا النص* 
بل كلنا نقول  ان الله موجود في كل مكان (كما قال الاخ الانطاكي)
لكن فهمك لوجود الله خلاك تحدد من قدرته 
الهنا غير محدود في كل شئ
في تواجده في كل مكان وفي قدرته على التجسد في ان واحد 
فلا تغلب وجوده على حساب قدرته


----------



## mowafee (24 مارس 2011)

*شمس الحق :ياعزيزى دا نتاج ثقافة
 اسلامية انك مؤمن بان الله مستوى على عرش ولا يوجد فى اماكن قذرة زى التواليت مثلا 
فلا تفرض علينا الصورة الكارتونية اللى وضعتوها للاله

mowafee: 
 إنجيل متى 23: 22
 وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالسَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِعَرْشِ اللهِ وَبِالْجَالِسِ عَلَيْهِ. 


إني على بينة من ربي وكذبتم به ما عندي ما تستعجلون به إن الحكم إلا لله يقص الحق وهو خير الفاصلين}
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*صدقنى مهسيبك ولا انت ولا اى مسلم على ظهر الكرة الارضية لغاية متقعدوا فى بيوتكم وتبطلوا عجن وتهجيص 
*


> *إنجيل متى 23: 22
> وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالسَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِعَرْشِ اللهِ وَبِالْجَالِسِ عَلَيْهِ. *


*قولى ايه الفرق بين عرش العظمة الالهى وبين الاستواء على عرش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وايه مدلول العرش فى الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش عيب لما تؤمن باله مانتخ على العرش
هقولك انا علشان انقذك من جهلك المبين
اولا العرش من معناه فى العبرية الملوكية والسلطة والقوة
**H3678*

*כּסּה**/  **כּסּא*

*kissê'  /  kissêh*

*BDB Definition:*

*1) seat (of honour), throne, seat, stool*

*1a) seat (of honour), throne*

*1b) royal dignity, authority, power (figuratively*​*ويونانى نفس المعنى )*​*:* 1) *a throne seat*

*1a) a chair of state having a footstool*

*1b) assigned in the NT to kings, hence, kingly power or royalty*

*1b1) ****phorically to God, the governor of the world*

*1b2) to the Messiah, Christ, the partner and assistant in the divine administration*

*1b2a) hence divine power belonging to Christ*

*1b3) to judges, i.e. tribunal or bench*

*1b4) to elders*​
*العرش هو الملك والمجد الالهى
**ان الرب وعد داود عبده ان يقيم منه الملك القدير الجالس على عرش المجد الى الابد*
*عرش الله تعنى الحق والعدل
*
 
*الْعَدْلُ             وَالْحَقُّ قَاعِدَةُ كُرْسِيِّكَ**.             **الرَّحْمَةُ             وَالأَمَانَةُ تَتَقَدَّمَانِ أَمَامَ             وَجْهِكَ**.*
*عرش الله تعنى ملك الله الازلى 
*


*كُرْسِيُّكَ             مُثْبَتَةٌ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ**.             **مُنْذُ             الأَزَلِ أَنْتَ*
*عرش الله يعنى ابدية ملك الله *


*أَنْتَ             يَا رَبُّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ تَجْلِسُ**.             **كُرْسِيُّكَ             إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ**.*
*كرسى الله هو جلوس الابن الكلمة بعد دخوله للامجاد السمائية فى عظمة الاب 
*
*اما عن الابن كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. 
*
*اما عن الهك ياحبيبى بعد ان شطب الخلق وغسل ايده ونشفها افتكر انه سايب كرسيه فاضى فقالك اروح استوى على العرش*
*ان ربكم الله الذي خلق السماوات والارض في ستة ايام ثم استوى على العرش يغشي الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثا والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بامره الا له الخلق والامر تبارك الله رب العالمين 
*


> *إني على بينة من ربي وكذبتم به ما عندي ما تستعجلون به إن الحكم إلا لله يقص الحق وهو خير الفاصلين}*


*ربنا يشفيك انت وربك عن قريب *

*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*مش هتكلم عن احاديث العرش فى الاسلام المضحكة واستواء الاله القريشى عليه
لكنى هعرض حديث واحد علشان تعرفوا الفرق بين الفكر المسيحى والاسلامى سريعا
كيف يستوى الاله فى الاسلام على مخلوق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهل قبل ان يخلقه كان بدون عرش ومتشعلق فى الهوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
**عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال حين سئل : أين كان ربنا عز وجل قبل أن يخلق خلقه ؟ قال : كان في عماء ، ما تحته هواء ، وما فوقه هواء ، ثم خلق عرشه على الماء * *الراوي:أبو رزين العقيلي لقيط بن عامر المحدث:ابن جرير الطبري - المصدر:تاريخ الطبري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/40
خلاصة الدرجة:صحيح*


*قلت : يا رسول الله ، أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق خلقه ؟ قال : كان في عماء ، ما تحته هواء ، وما فوقه هواء ، وخلق عرشه على الماء الراوي:   أبو رزين العقيلي لقيط بن عامر  المحدث:   	الترمذي	   -   المصدر:  سنن الترمذي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3109
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن ﻿

*  *عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال حين سئل : أين كان ربنا عز وجل قبل أن يخلق خلقه ؟ قال : كان في عماء ، ما تحته هواء ، وما فوقه هواء ، ثم خلق عرشه على الماء *
*الراوي:   أبو رزين العقيلي لقيط بن عامر  المحدث:   	ابن جرير الطبري	   -   المصدر:  تاريخ الطبري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/40
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح ﻿

* *  قلت : يا رسول الله ! أين كان ربنا عز وجل قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض ؟ قال : في عماء ، فوقه هواء ، وتحته هواء ، ثم خلق عرشه على الماء *
*الراوي:   أبو رزين العقيلي لقيط بن عامر  المحدث:   	ابن جرير الطبري	   -   المصدر:  تاريخ الطبري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/38
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح ﻿


*  *قلت يا رسول الله أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق خلقه قال كان في عماء ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء وخلق عرشه على الماء *
*الراوي:   أبو رزين العقيلي لقيط بن عامر  المحدث:   	ابن العربي	   -   المصدر:  عارضة الأحوذي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  6/208
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح سندا ومتنا ﻿

**  أنه سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق خلقه ؟ فقال : كان في عماء ما فوقه هواء وما تحته هواء ثم خلق عرشه على الماء *
*الراوي:   أبو رزين العقيلي  المحدث:   	ابن تيمية	   -   المصدر:  مجموع الفتاوى   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  مشهور في كتب المسانيد والسنن ﻿
-----------------------------  *  2/275 *قلت يا رسول الله أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض ؟ قال : كان في عماء ما فوقه هواء وما تحته هواء ، ثم خلق العرش ثم استوى عليه *
*الراوي:   أبو رزين العقيلي  المحدث:   	الذهبي	   -   المصدر:  العلو   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  18
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده حسن ﻿
-----------------------------  **  قلت يا رسول الله : أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق السماء والأرض ؟ قال في عما ما فوقه هواء وما تحته هواء ، ثم خلق العرش ثم استوى عليه وفى لفظ آخر ثم كان على العرش فارتفع على عرشه *
*الراوي:   أبو رزين العقيلي  المحدث:   	الذهبي	   -   المصدر:  العرش   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  15
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن ﻿

* *  أنه سئل أين كان ربنا قبل أن تخلق السموات والأرض ؟ فلم ينكر على السائل ، وقال : كان في عماء ما فوقه هواء وما تحته هواء *
*الراوي:   -  المحدث:   	ابن القيم	   -   المصدر:  أعلام الموقعين   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/224
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح ﻿

* *  -  قلت يا رسول الله أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق خلقه قال كان في عماء ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء وخلق عرشه على الماء *
*الراوي:   أبو رزين لقيط بن عامر  المحدث:   	ابن حجر العسقلاني	   -   المصدر:  تخريج مشكاة المصابيحالصفحة أو الرقم:  5/248
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [حسن كما قال في المقدمة] ﻿   -   *
*ممنوع الضحك 
*​


----------



## MAJI (24 مارس 2011)

مهو محمد شاف عرش في الكتاب المقدس  قالك اخذو واقعد الله عليه ليستريح بعد ماكمل شغلو  واكون عملت شئ جديد عن الكتاب المقدس


----------

